# recreating a sexy pic



## manda (Sep 4, 2004)

ok so some of you might have seen this in the graphic programs tutorials but i would like some photography help.

im trying to recreate myself in this shot of bjork






i am working on the costume hehe
however i dont have a soft box or any sort of studio lighting, so im wondering if you technically clever photographers could tell me how i could recreate something similar without good lighting?
i can use lamps and other light sources i guess, but im really stuck as to how i would recreate this, especially so i dont look hideous hehe

anyone got any clues? id really appreciate it. 

oh and dont ask why...


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 4, 2004)

The only suggestion that I can give is to cover your lights with paper to soften them.  I usually carry a paper napkin to put over my flash for a softener and it works pretty good.  Just make sure to over expose because it messes up your exposure setting.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 4, 2004)

Use a big, sunny window with white, translucent curtains or blinds instead of a softbox.


----------

